# [PRESIDENTE FIGUEIREDO/AM] Um pulo na terra das Cachoeiras



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

Pessoal, como muitos aqui viram, estive em Manaus no início do ano e durante esse período incluímos uma aventura em Presidente Figueiredo, a 100 km da capital amazonense, famoso pelo turismo das cachoeiras no estado.

O acesso para Presidente Figueiredo é pela rodovia BR-174, que interliga o Amazonas à Roraima.










Nós visitamos duas cachoeiras. A primeira foi a da ASFRAMA, ainda às margens da 174, a 10 km do perímetro urbano do município.


















































































Segue nos comentários...


----------



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

Almoçamos na sede nesse restaurante abaixo




























Vejam esse anfiteatro










A movimentação na praia em horário de almoço



































O arco-flecha de cartão-postal



















Tem mais uma parte nos comentários...


----------



## Natan V.N (Mar 11, 2009)

Pela tarde seguimos para a Cachoeira do Santuário com acesso pela estrada da UHE Balbina.



























































































Fim de aventura. Foram quatro dias de rolês por essas bandas. Agora é esperar a pandemia passar para voltar com as viagens. Deixo em baixo os links dos threads do passeio do Encontro das Águas que montei há meses:









[MANAUS] Passeio pelo Encontro das águas - parte I


Pessoal, no início de janeiro estive em Manaus em viagem familiar. Foram quatro dias na cidade, onde fizemos dois passeios diferentes. Um deles, que vou retratar aqui neste thread, foi o Encontro das Águas. Manaus é banhada pelos rios Negro e Solimões e o passeio é um atrativo para turistas de...




www.skyscrapercity.com













[MANAUS] Passeio pelo Encontro das águas - parte II


Pessoal, sigo com mais uma parte do passeio do Encontro das Águas em Manaus. Quem não viu a primeira parte o link é: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/manaus-passeio-pelo-encontro-das-%C3%A1guas-parte-i.2271120/#post-167808678 Na segunda parte vamos até o Lago Janauary, passando pelo...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Não são cachoeiras tão impressionantes mas deve ser ótimo para tomar banho


----------

